# Silicone rag use



## tvphotog (Feb 24, 2016)

It was recommended at my local gun shop that I end the cleaning with a silicone rag wipe to protect the external metal. Since the gun is a PPQ, I imagine it's only necessary to use on the slide. Should it be used on the polymer portion, or won't that make the polymer grip slippery?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Truth: I dunno. _Try it and see._
Certainly, a thin film of silicone won't do any damage.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I've been using silicone cloths for over 5 years... I just wipe down the metal parts, no need to use it on polymer frames. Not a big deal if you get some on plastic, won't blemish or hurt it... but will make it slippery.

Wipe em' down after every cleaning and before storage.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

Ya, to the above. Try it and find out!

Personally, all I see them doing is removing the finger prints but then they are usually where rust starts. 

I guess they have a use, but I wouldn't walk across the street for one. A clean cloth or one with a little oil on it works just as well and it's paid for. Just keep the oil off any wood.


----------

